# Nova Sharpening System



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a Wolverine system currently, which after years of studying, asking and viewing you tubes I get what I would consider "B" results. Recently a friend showed me the Nova skew sharpening system, and I was quite impressed at how simple it was and what a nice finish he got.

I looked throught the reviews and did not see any comments…anyone got an opinion?

This is not the best price I've ever seen, but the picture and description is well done.
http://www.rockler.com/nova-sharpening-center-attachment

It also has other attachments so it can sharpen almost anything.

Mike


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Found four reviews at amazon.com, only one negative one star review back in 2012. Have always thought that system looked flimsy, but never seen one up close other than videos. See where can order from Home Depot for less like you said, but also seen higher prices too!

I have seen Lyle Jameson use Wood Cut Tru-Grind holder in Oneway V-arm. He does not care for Wolverine system, but used the v-arm in the video. Also have a video can watch.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=141721&Category_Code=sharp-trugrin

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I have the Nova which I purchased for the Comet2 for my daughter. It does not have the base as shown but a part of it with the gouge jig. It is well made and sturdy.
For mine I have the Sorby. I had a new bracket made ($20) and now have one "bar" with the rest attachment and on one with the gouge attachment. The problem I ran into was, as shown in your pic, the base is screwed down. I ordered appropriate size tubing from Speedymetals, attached the tubing, and can now slide either to any one of three wheels. 
I thought Wolverine came with a nice solid base? If they do not offer the 70*, 90* and V you can make a wooden one to slide over the top of the Wolverine. It does make it nice to sharpen some tools.

If your problem is with gouges this is a short video by John Lucas that may clear up problems.





I have used the Wolverine a few times and had no problem with it.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Be careful about reading reviews from any suppliers. A lot of them give 5 *'s because the packaging was just right, it looked good when they opened the package, the FedEx guy was so friendly and all that BS. Most folks will not talk down their "portfolio" because they don't want to admit they made the wrong choice. Read the reviews that say, "after using this tool for 8 months, this is what I can say about it". I would totally disregard any review beyond 3 months of using the product. As it relates to sharpening, that is another skill that you can acquire by just using basic honing tools; no need for fancy tools and an skill you can pass on to the next generation.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

MrJinx, have to take online reviews with a grain of salt whether coming from vendor web site or message board. Yes, would be nice if people waited a few months or year or after using something to offer their review. If have enough reviews often will see some with actual use. Also found a review of the product dated 2010 poster had problems that do not show here but still gave it four stars.

http://www.amazon.com/NOVA-SHARPENING-CENTER-WOODTURNING-TOOLS/product-reviews/B003QTNP0E

That one bad review at amazon.com tells me guy; had problem with right out of the box. Two people asked him to explain but he did not!

http://www.amazon.com/NOVA-35018-Sharpening-Center-Accessory/dp/B0064JJ2SM/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1418990055&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=nova+sharpening+system#customerReviews

Other reviews: If look long and hard sometimes get good info!

http://www.woodturnersresource.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1264359346/0
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?133095-I-own-both-so-which-should-I-set-up-a-Wolverine-or-a-

Nova-Sharpening-Centre
The Nova system has been around awhile and some folks that bought it now have a Wolverine system! Still some people love it!

Many people actually dull their turning tools trying to hone them!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I've had great results from a sharpening system from down under.
It was purchased on Ebay and I'd recommend it without reservations.
HTH










http://www.shop.woodcut-tools.com/section.php?xSec=13&xPage=1&jssCart=7f316170dcdbfe389843339f02ec8a38
Tru-Grind Sharpening System

I like the Tru-Grind because it's efficient and the results are consistent.

I take a Marks a lot and color the cutting surface and when it disappears
the cutting edge is ready to use. It works well.

Good luck now.


----------



## TerryV (Jun 30, 2012)

You have to take off the platform to use the gouge jig. You will soon get tired of that. It might be better to get (or build) a gouge jig arm for the other wheel on the grinder.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I have the Wolverine Jig too and It works good enough for me. I'm not real fussy about getting an ultimate edge on my turning chisels except for my skews, so I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Mike,
My sharpening for gouges and parting tools are ok to good with the wolverine….but my skews are not as good…so I am hoping this could take me to that next level. I have an article on balancing the grinding wheels. I have tried other procedures, but this one is well recieved by my friends, so I am gong to try it.

Sharpening is an art and I still have a long ways to go, but I will keep you informed.
Mike


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Mike-I have the complete Wolverine system and CBN wheels, but I don't use my grinder on my skews … I shape them on a belt sander, then sharpen with a diamond card and hone on a rig I built from a Harbor Freight buffer. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/65860


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I do the same a Gerry with my skews (and a few other tools). They just go to the diamond hone. It seems it would be a lot more work to go the grinder then hone away that work. The only time I can see going back to the grinder is if one is damaged or you want to reshape it for some reason.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Two optional accessories bought for my Wolverine system almost useless are wheel dressing attachment and skew attachment. I have always used the bar assembly that comes with dressing attachment for free hand sharpening gouges and skews. 
I do use that bar for dressing wheels but bought a 6" long single point diamond wheel dresser. Drilled a hole in block of wood installed the single point dresser and slide it across that bar assembly to dress wheels.

I have also used the platform that comes with basic kit for free hand sharpening skews, gouges, and scrappers. Only resort to that platform for sharpening skews when cannot find the bar assembly even when looking right at it! Think John Lucas made a jig for his platform and demonstrates using it in one of his videos without sound.

Not sure why bought skew attachment has never worked properly no matter how many times read instructions or attempted to sharpen my conventional skews using it.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Not sure why bought skew attachment has never worked properly no matter how many times read instructions or attempted to sharpen my conventional skews using it.


Me too. It looked like a better idea than it turned out to be.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I use a 10" wet sharpener with the Tormek gouge jig and a square edge jig for skews. I use the Tormek BGM-100 bench grinder tool rest with the jigs for reshaping. Very repeatable, easy to get the grind I want, and very sharp edges.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you guys very much for adding the comments about the skew sharpener. Like The Dane said, it looks like a good idea, so I was beginning to think it was me.

Wildwood, 
I had dressed my wheels so much that they were out of round, and after trying many techniques to bring them back, I bought the One way dresser and while it is difficult to use, it brought them back and did a nice job. I don't use it a lot, maybe every 10 times, it does keep the wheels in round. The one thing the I think it totally useless is the "wheel balancer" ....I wish I had never seen it!
Thanks to all for commenting..
mike


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

My friable wheels are in a box somewhere in the storage room … replaced them about a year ago with a set of CBN wheels ( http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3742 ). My gouges have never been so sharp.


----------



## JonShank (Jan 4, 2014)

I definitely had a learning curve with the Wolverine but since I got the hang of it it has served me really well on all the different gouges. I just use the flat platform that came with it for skews and scrapers and parting tools. The skew attachment looked really limiting so I never bothered with it.

Looking at the system you linked it looks like switching between the gouge jig and platform would be a hassle and I would be concerned about the same limitations with it for skews as the wolverine version. If your happy with the set angle I guess you're all set, but I like to play with different angles on different tools so I don't know how that would work. If you pick it up by all means let us know how it works for you, I'd be interested to get an opinion on how it works compared to the wolverine set up.

Jon


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I saw this and bought it..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131392629805?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

It is a sabre sharpening system…it was only 25 bucks so if it sucks I'll throw it away…..and I really only want it for skews…I have a wolverine system I like for gouges, parting tools and scrapers..
...it looks just like a Nova….only blue…

Anybody ever heard of Sabre? I will let you know what I think.
Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Update….
I have finally completed my set up….the jig is "sabre" and I just ground my first skew yesterday….it is truly the most awesome grind on a skew I ever did. It is a terrible jig for anything else though…..it cam with a bowl gouge jig…while I did not try it, it looks horrible. It came with a set up for hand planes, while I do not use them, it looks like it would would well also.
Mike


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you!


----------

